# Silverfast 8 / Lightroom 4 Workflow PDF download book



## GBM (Sep 10, 2012)

http://forum.silverfast.com/single-best-sf-enhancement-t9793.html

I was particularly interested in this sentence:

" I am particularly impressed with the inclusion of the all the suggested alternate workflows involving various combinations of SF, SF HDR, Lightroom, and Photoshop."

The post accurately describes my view of the lack of good official instructions  available with or from Silverfast.

So while I am unhappy that a $310 purchase did not come with up to date and good instructions.... I am pleased that something is available.... and that sentence caused me to cough up $40 .... will write a review when I can... it is 380 pages long... so it will not be tomorrow.... perhaps now I have a comprehensive guide to what I need to know to feel comfortable starting my K2 slide scanning process.   Wish me luck.
Greg


----------



## GBM (Sep 10, 2012)

Quick impression... it looks like it is going to be a very good book.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 10, 2012)

Very interesting GBM.  When you've read a bit further, I'd love to hear how you got on.


----------



## GBM (Sep 11, 2012)

To page 81 now out of 380 ( PDF )... and already have enough info to have an opinion... If someone is going to buy Silverfast because of its great reputation/ability.....  then they should buy this book first so they can decide which version they should get.  It goes through every toggle and switch and he gives his opinion as to what he would use after telling the techno definitions. It gives the things to watch out for... like knowing which next program you are going to use later... he focuses on Silverfast 8 going to Lightroom 4 and then to Photoshop. Or just two out of those three.. or Just Silverfast 8 for workflows. 
  While I did get exactly the version of Silverfast I needed.... the Archive Suite and HDR combo.... it took  a lot of questioning ( read 'weeks of frustration' ) to get the info I needed to decide properly.  From reading their forum it looks like they had promised out a good instruction manual by about 6 months ago...and are still working on it... but I suspect they decided that they could not do any better job than this manual has and may be getting a cut of the sales.... having listed it on their website.  
  This has answered my fogginess about IT8 calibration with respect to my immediate needs... that of scanning Kodachrome 2 slides for archiving and fixing their color.  Silverfast 8 has a special K2 profile which does a good job.   For ' perfect' one might want the IT8 ' K2 transparency target'  ....but at $300 for JUST IT .... not going to happen at this house...and remember, they suggest these ' targets' need to be replaced every 3 or so years... If one is making money from their photography or scanning and need to match up with an out of house printer.... you might need or want the IT8 target... 
  So, back to deciding what my settings should be and options are before I fire up the new and expensive toys....I am starting to worry about the ' real estate' needed for my work area and my chair.... 2000 plus slides scanning and fixing..... comfortable seating becomes important.


----------

